# My Partial OPLL method



## MaeLSTRoM (Feb 19, 2011)

Hello Everyone, I would like to introduce you to my partial OPLL (Orientation Permutation of Last Layer) method. I came across it while experimenting with F2L blocks and certain PLLs.

*PLease Note that this is a ZBLL Subset and can be used for that. This is not an Independent Method but can be used for OLL/PLL in Fridrich.*

How It works:
If you have a Headlights of Bowtie OLL case, then most of the time, it can be solved by a conjugate of a PLL, so no new algorithms. (Conjugate is [A B A'])
The full list of cases that I have found so far are in the Pdf file below.

19/02/2011 - V2
V2- Added 5 cases and corrected some spellings
Version 2 can be found here:

View attachment OPLLFinal-V2.pdf

Version 1 can be found here:

View attachment OPLLFinal-V1.pdf

Wiki page: OPLL
Please give me any tips or feedback on this!
Thanks for reading.


----------



## rishidoshi (Feb 19, 2011)

pretty decent. some cases are like BLD. Setup-Perm-Setup'
good work. il keep a copy.


----------



## Escher (Feb 19, 2011)

So basically 'free' ZBLLs? Nice


----------



## CubicNL (Feb 19, 2011)

Indeed looks pretty cool


----------



## Cyrus C. (Feb 19, 2011)

I like how N perms are good and T perms are bad. Yea, this is cool.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Feb 19, 2011)

I really like this, but my only issue with learning these (If I do, haha) will be looking at the PLL case (even though it's on OLL) and remembering to be like instead of doing the PLL form of this case, do the setup + other PLL + setup' haha. Awesome list though man 

It might be worth looking into if you could get some up to 3 move setups to provide more OPLL combinations


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanx for the feedback, I am currently looking ino other things like this and will hopefully be able to expand the list. And i know recognition might be quite hard but I'm really slow at OLL so it will work for me


----------



## y235 (Feb 19, 2011)

I realy liked this. I think i'll learn it after my competition.


----------



## stufkan (Feb 19, 2011)

Nice find, would consider learning this if there was a more clear pattern in the algorithms and recognition. I think it is far to difficult to recognize as it is now. 

I can add this case:
L' R U - Tperm - U' L R
which gives a chameleon case


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks for that case! Will add it now. As for recognition, yeah I can see that it would be hard but it is just like recognising PLLs and then applying the correct move.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Feb 19, 2011)

I really hope Chris Tran sees this. He might be able to give some tips for recognition or other things.

From the recognition aspect, it seems like all you have to do is recognize the twisted corners, then look at the PLL that it is. Granted, this will work directly against your normal PLL recognition, because you recognize say a Y PLL but have to do a Setup + N + Setup, or something to that nature.

This is obviously a huge advantage from the speedsolving aspect (setup + PLL + setup'), but it will also really help out in the FMC area as well.

This is really an awesome find!


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Feb 19, 2011)

Version 2 has now been uploaded!
I have added 5 more cases and corrected some things.
As before, feedback is welcomed!


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Feb 19, 2011)

I did them all manually but it could be possible.


----------



## ASH (Feb 19, 2011)

R2 Classic Pochman Y-Perm(Y-Perm without "F-Setup") R2 (J-Perm, T-Shape)
R' Classic Pochman Y-Perm R (Y-Perm, L-Shape)


----------



## Brest (Feb 20, 2011)

I've experimented with this idea over the last couple of months, but I haven't documented any of it. I find the case recognition is difficult during a speed solve, where I'm just looking for orientation first, then permutation. However, I'm not practiced enough to be able to predict what OLL or PLL case I will have, I need to finish the preceding step. I'm fairly sure that many fast cubers know what case they will have before they've got to it.

It's possible to do some edge flips with a similar idea. Some examples:

(M' + Ja perm + M) is an edge flip Jb perm. alg.garron.us
(M + Jb perm + M') is an edge flip Ja perm. alg.garron.us
(S + Ja perm + S') is an edge flip Ra perm. alg.garron.us
(S + Jb perm + S') is an edge flip Rb perm. alg.garron.us
(M' + Y perm + M) is an edge flip V perm. alg.garron.us
(S + V perm + S') is an edge flip Y perm. alg.garron.us

Setup moves can also be combined to produce edge twirls and corner flips. Some examples:
(M' F) + Y perm + (F' M) is a corner twirl + edge flip Ja perm. alg.garron.us
(F S) + Ja perm + (F' S) is a corner twirl + edge flip V perm. alg.garron.us

I hope those help!

I will definitely spend time with your documentation to see how many you have found. Nice work! :tu


----------



## Rpotts (Feb 20, 2011)

lol corner "twirl"


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Feb 20, 2011)

At some point in the near future, I will put all of this on a wiki page, so that it is easier to find. Any ideas for how it hould be laid out (e.g Like the PLLs)? Also thanks for the cases guys! If you can find ones where only cornerss need to be twisted (2nd look OLL) then they would be preferred.


----------



## Tim Major (Feb 20, 2011)

I typed up a whole list earlier but got 500 internal error D:<
If you start a wiki page I'll help, and why not combine Sune variants?
Sune, lefty Sune = pure chameleon.
Anti Sune, left Anti Sune = Pure headlights.
Then soooo many combinations of Sune + AUF + Antisune sune.
You could do Sune, then Antisune from one of 3 angles, Sune from 1 of 4 angles, lefty Anti Sune from 4 angles, or lefty Sune from 4 angles, so many combinations (some have same effect) can be solved like this.

Edit: Wiki page "lazy ZBLL."

Edit: A Wiki ZBLL page would be nice, and could have multiple algs. So lazy at the bottom, anyone up for starting? Not pics for every case, grid like.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Feb 20, 2011)

I was thinking of splitting them up into OLL case -> PLL Case and then listing the different ones, and laying it out Like the OLL page with the different categories. what do you think about that?


----------



## Tim Major (Feb 20, 2011)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> I was thinking of splitting them up into OLL case -> PLL Case and then listing the different ones, and laying it out Like the OLL page with the different categories. what do you think about that?


 
No, I think just have a grid with all COLL cases across the top, with arrows of the edge rotations down the side.
I prefer printable sheets


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Feb 20, 2011)

> A Wiki ZBLL page would be nice


The only problem with that is that this isn't really for ZBLL, even though it is a similar technique. If anything its a ZBLL subset.


----------



## irontwig (Feb 20, 2011)

fatboyxpc said:


> but it will also really help out in the FMC area as well.



Not really, you're better of learning the few short cases such as R U2 R D L' B2 L D' R2 and R' F R' u2 R F' R' u2 R2 F', leaving a three corners with a Sune or inserting a LL alg earlier.


----------



## Diniz (Feb 20, 2011)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> If anything its a ZBLL subset.


Yes its ZBLL, but only part of it as you can only generate T and U cases.
If you know the ZBLL recognition you should organize the file that way (coll case + edge permutation case)


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Feb 20, 2011)

The wiki page looks good so far, maybe instead of every case in the boxes, just categories, like the OLL case.


----------



## amostay2004 (Feb 21, 2011)

danthecuber said:


> :confused:Anyone else have some feedback for me?:confused:


 
Huh, right now all I'm seeing is stuff like
A-perms
[[File:]]

Name: B(A-f)
Used in: ZBLL,OPLL
Optimal moves: (Aa+2)HTM
{{{text}}}

Also, bad spelling at grammar at the OPLL description


----------



## danthecuber (Feb 21, 2011)

Announcement
all of the cases have been entered into the wiki pageby danthecuber
feedback please


----------



## JustinJ (Feb 21, 2011)

danthecuber said:


> Announcement
> all of the cases have been entered into the wiki pageby danthecuber
> feedback please


 
The two I tried didn't work. The first two under here.


----------



## danthecuber (Feb 21, 2011)

JustinJ said:


> The two I tried didn't work. The first two under here.


ask MLSTRM about that, he's the creator


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Feb 21, 2011)

I have now fixed this (I think), it is to do with which alogrithms I use, have put a not on the page and made it a bit clearer to sww which is the Perm and which is the setup, hope this helps. Also, thanks dan for making the page!


----------



## y235 (Feb 21, 2011)

in the last algs on the wiki page it's not so clear what is the PLL and what is the setup.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Feb 21, 2011)

Yeah I haven't got that far yet, it should be sorted in the next week or so when I get the time.


----------



## Kirjava (Feb 21, 2011)

I think this is dumb.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Feb 21, 2011)

May I ask why?


----------



## Kirjava (Feb 21, 2011)

- "OPLL" is an absurd name to use, the terminology we use is malformed enough
- Assuming you were the first to conjugate PLLs to create ZBLL algs is ignorant imo
- This is not a partial method
- No one will ever ever ever ever use this for ZBLL


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Feb 21, 2011)

*Apology and Explanations*



> - "OPLL" is an absurd name to use, the terminology we use is malformed enough
> - Assuming you were the first to conjugate PLLs to create ZBLL algs is ignorant imo
> - This is not a partial method
> - No one will ever ever ever ever use this for ZBLL



OPLL as a name is not definite, its just what I call it for my own solves. To put a sensible name on it would be MLSTRMOPLL.

I did not assume I was the first

It is partial because I am still finding new cases as I go along

It was not intended for ZBLL

I posted this as an alternative to the standard LL so that people have a choice. Its just what I use so if you don't agree with it, dont post that, it would be like posting on a petrus method guide thread saying that is stupid.

This is just my method that I wanted to share with other people.
I apologize if you do not find it a good idea or even this that


> This is dumb


.

Sorry.


----------



## Rpotts (Feb 21, 2011)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> It was not intended for ZBLL


 
but it is zbll. Chris Tran talked about how there were lots of ZBLLs he used that were 1 or 2 move conjugated PLLs in the cubecast.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Feb 21, 2011)

Yeah but I use it as a join of 2nd look OLL and PLL


----------



## Rpotts (Feb 21, 2011)

right. That is zbll. OCLL + PLL or COLL + EPLL.


----------



## Kirjava (Feb 21, 2011)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> OPLL as a name is not definite, its just what I call it for my own solves. To put a sensible name on it would be MLSTRMOPLL.



I literally laughed out loud. Sensible?



MaeLSTRoM said:


> I did not assume I was the first



You are listed the proposer of this technique on the wiki.



MaeLSTRoM said:


> It is partial because I am still finding new cases as I go along



You don't know what 'partial method' means. Go read the wiki.



MaeLSTRoM said:


> It was not intended for ZBLL



I see people calling it 'lazy ZBLL'.



MaeLSTRoM said:


> I posted this as an alternative to the standard LL so that people have a choice.



It's not possible to use this as an alternative to the "standard LL" (Whatever the hell that means).



MaeLSTRoM said:


> Its just what I use so if you don't agree with it, dont post that



I can post where I want, it's not for you to tell me otherwise.



MaeLSTRoM said:


> it would be like posting on a petrus method guide thread saying that is stupid.



Except that the Petrus method is actually good.



MaeLSTRoM said:


> This is just my method



Not a method.



MaeLSTRoM said:


> that I wanted to share with other people.
> I apologize if you do not find it a good idea or even this that .
> 
> Sorry.



Why are you apologising? If you were *literally* sorry you'd be acting very differently.

Trying to make yourself look like a victim won't get you any sympathy points.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Feb 21, 2011)

OK. Sorry to all those people who are getting annoyed by my replies.
This is a ZBLL subset but can be learned alongside CFOP.
I looked into this because I am very slow at OLL so I looked for an easier way.
Again, Sorry for pushing this.


----------



## Rpotts (Feb 21, 2011)

there is no way that this is easier than OLL. Nothing to be sorry about, I don't think this is bad, in fact it would very useful for someone who has lightning fast recognition but spending time to recognize the ZBLL case if you only know ~10 cases is a waste of time. Stop apologizing.

wtf why do you want this thread closed, just cause kir was a meany?


----------



## Kirjava (Feb 21, 2011)

Can you stop apologising? You are clearly not sorry.


----------



## Diniz (Feb 21, 2011)

Kirjava said:


> - No one will ever ever ever ever use this for ZBLL


Why?


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Feb 24, 2011)

Can people please post If they will or will not be using this or thinking of looking into this please. I would like some feedback.


----------



## Kirjava (Feb 24, 2011)

Diniz said:


> Why?


 
The point of ZBLL is to know an alg for every case so you can execute every case quickly. Why bother using crappy algs? Misses the point. Sure, some are fine for ZBLL, but most are not.


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Feb 24, 2011)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> Can people please post If they will or will not be using this or thinking of looking into this please. I would like some feedback.


 
I probably will be. I find it interesting because there's no need to learn whole new algorithms, just conjugates.

Kir's being a *****


----------



## NaeosPsy (Feb 26, 2011)

JonnyWhoopes said:


> I probably will be. I find it interesting because there's no need to learn whole new algorithms, just conjugates.
> 
> Kir's being a *****


 
Well, you don't learn 8355 for speedsolving just because it is easier to learn.


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Feb 28, 2011)

NaeosPsy said:


> Well, you don't learn 8355 for speedsolving just because it is easier to learn.


 
Funny thing is, I did. Then I moved onto a faster, more efficient method. Also, I said I was going to learn it out of interest, not necessarily speed, efficiency, etc.


----------



## oll+phase+sync (Dec 23, 2011)

A Question rearding OPLL:

If
- All Edges are oriented
- Two Corners are oriented
- One Corner-Edge-Pair (One Corner is already next to its Edge)
- The U-colored Sticker on the corner next to the Corner-Edge-Pair is facing away from the pair (e.g. LFU+ FU is a CE-pair then RUF is a topcolored sticker)

I obviously want only single move setups (F' in the exsample above, so RUF get oriented throug the setup move)


So my question: if all the above requirements are fullfilled, is it than guarantied that an PLL exists to solve this case ?

EDIT: 
answering my own question: the 4 conditions above are not enough to force a 1-setup-move OPLL to exist


----------

